# No rated trips over the last 3 days



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so I have given 42 trips since Tuesday yet not a single trip has been rated. Anyone having same issue?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That’s bad. No ratings means no tips.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> That's bad. No ratings means no tips.


I have received tips tho. The ratings just haven't shown up


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> I have received tips tho. The ratings just haven't shown up


Has been like that for me for the last 20 rides. A few tips but my ratings haven't come in.


----------



## JustFromMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)

Yesterday I had quite a few rides and no ratings posted for most of the day. Then last night and tonight a number of them came in. There seemed to be a delay for some reason. I can't remember how long a pax has to post a rating but I think a lot of them don't post until the next time they access the app. Typically 35-40% of my pax don't rate at all.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Having the same problem with Lyft (assuming you’re complaining about Uber) 

Lyft claims that unrated rides are automatic five star but when I messaged them a week ago and then this week to compare my overall rating, the number of five stars and all other star rated trips remained the same.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

I’m experiencing the same issue in San Francisco. My rating prior to this happening just went up for no reason and now it’s not moving. I have a habit of checking for new stars then looking for tips. However these last few days which I’ve done about 40 trips, there are no new stars or rating change. I believe this has happened before and one day they all just show up. Who cares though. I want these stiffer stars out of my car and life.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Does this mean any rider complaints haven't been viewed by Uber Customer service?


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> Does this mean any rider complaints haven't been viewed by Uber Customer service?


Written complaints are always reviewed. The button complaints exe " safety " are not.


----------



## Simbamarara (Dec 18, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> so I have given 42 trips since Tuesday yet not a single trip has been rated. Anyone having same issue?


Same here in London. Over 70 trips for the week and No ratings. Also had to chase uber for cancellation fee a gew times this week.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Update ..still no new stars but I received a safety in the rider feed back. Rating is still the same. I even asked passenger what my rating was on their phone. It was the same as my phone’s rating.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yep, same here...no ratings and no tips for 2 solid days. There must be a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## THayne000 (Jan 22, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> so I have given 42 trips since Tuesday yet not a single trip has been rated. Anyone having same issue?


Same here. I have not received any ratings for 3 days good or bad. I called support. She didn't seem to know what I was talking about. But told me my rating is higher than what it shows on my phone. We are still getting ratings. It is just not updating on our phone.


----------



## THayne000 (Jan 22, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> Does this mean any rider complaints haven't been viewed by Uber Customer service?


Yesrerday I sent in a complaint about receiving a call from my second rider before I dropped off my first rider. I called about the no ratings update issue and mentioned my complaint. She said no complaint had been received from me.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I called and customer support didn't understand me. They said ratings would be posted by midnight Monday


----------



## uber>54 (Oct 6, 2017)

I got many tips, a couple uber badges and two five star notes but no ratings. I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## Bowtiebob (Mar 25, 2018)

No ratings for last two days!! Over 75 rides, not a single rating, good or bad.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So do you think these missing ratings will show up later?


----------



## THayne000 (Jan 22, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> so I have given 42 trips since Tuesday yet not a single trip has been rated. Anyone having same issue?


Wow! The lady at Uber support is ******ed. She tried to play it off as if I did not receive any 5 star ratings in a week. I watch the numbers go up every night for four and a half months and suddenly nobody rates me for 5 straight days. Bulshit
My phone says I have a 4.94. When I called support yesterday, she said I had a 4.95. When I look at my account online it says I have a 4.93 now. If anybody else is having the same problem please call support. She seems to think I'm the only one.



Bowtiebob said:


> No ratings for last two days!! Over 75 rides, not a single rating, good or bad.


Please call support. The lady there seems to think I'm the only one with the problem. If enough of us call maybe they will fix it.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Same here did 67 trips over the last 3 days no ratings but some how for the first time ever over 1400 trips and 4.93 two complaints came in for clean and professional which was odd.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> so I have given 42 trips since Tuesday yet not a single trip has been rated. Anyone having same issue?


I spoke with support. There is a tech problem and its being worked on. Yes we will get the ratings earned.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I think the question should now turn to "Is anyone seeing movements in their ratings?", as I too am not. Glad I found this thread. Paranoid speculation ran to "the skids are being greased." Then again, they could be for all of us.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> I think the question should now turn to "Is anyone seeing movements in their ratings?", as I too am not. Glad I found this thread. Paranoid speculation ran to "the skids are being greased." Then again, they could be for all of us.


No movement. Confirmed by support. Not sure if it is a "real" tech issue or an update or a change. I know changes were made a few weeks ago pertaining to the rating system. I am just keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Still no change.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Ssshhhhh! There is_ nothing_ wrong with the ratings. Everything is fine Uber!

Now I'll spend the next day telling all the paxes to go f**k themselves.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

My ratings have not moved once over the whole weekend. Strange.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Same issue...if you log in via computer and check your profile, it will give you your current rating (but none of the other info). No update on phone since last Wednesday.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Saltminer said:


> Same issue...if you log in via computer and check your profile, it will give you your current rating (but none of the other info). No update on phone since last Wednesday.


Are the ratings on the computer and phone the same or different?


----------



## rais (Mar 25, 2018)

Same issue ratings haven't changed all weekend. I got tips etc.. and I watched a guy give me 5 stars..app didn't update... even weirder, computer says .92..app says .95. Called CS.. ummm not helpful


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I have a 4.89 on both the app and computer but not sure if missing trips are on computer


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

My ratings on the phone and computer are different, and I know the one on the computer is the accurate one


Drew1986 said:


> Are the ratings on the computer and phone the same or different?


The ratings are different and I know that the one on the computer is the accurate one.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm still under 100 rides (95), and still have my rosy smelling 5 star rating, but out of the last weekend where I gave about 35 trips, maybe 7 have been rated. Really weird.


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I haven't had any ratings added for the entire Thursday through Sunday weekend. At least on the phone. On the phone it still shows a 5 star rating, but on the computer it shows 4.93. So I don't know if a few riders gave me a 4 or if one rider gave me a 1. If its the latter, I know who it was. She was a b- word because the GPS sent me in a wrong direction which I immediately corrected.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Okay app just updated my total 5 star ratings but when you see each week last week is still missing


----------



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

Mine just updated also. Still shows a 5 star rating (but now for 60 instead of 38 rated trips), but computer still shows 4.93. Not sure which is right.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah I'm not sure b/c my computer and app rating is the same. That might not be a mistake, I could just have the same rating I had before the tech error.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Fixed!! Or atleast in Denver. Got my stars & comments.


----------



## Zabih (Mar 26, 2018)

They are aware of it and working to resolve it


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

This is still looking very buggy. I woke up this morning to find I had dropped by 0.07 from the previous evening. My first job for the day, I had to cancel due to a rider no-show. My rating went up 0.01 after this. About an hour later it goes up by 0.02 (still hadn't taken any trips) then another 0.01 a bit later on. Just got home to find its gone up another 0.01. The number of 5 star trips and total rated trips has been displaying the same value since last night. The star percentage values have started moving again but are inconsistent with the number of 5 star trips shown. Badges were updated overnight. Weekly reports have not been updated since the week 5th -12th March. Not seeing any feedback. Anybody else seeing anything similar?


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I still have no updated " weekly report" from almost 2 weeks ago.... the system must be backed up .....


----------



## KBx315 (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone else having issues with ratings not showing up at all? Started last week with the glitch and now it seems like the five star trips dont record any more


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

surlyuber619 said:


> Yep, same here...no ratings and no tips for 2 solid days. There must be a glitch in the matrix.


Someone has to pay for the settlement of the Tempe woman hit.


----------

